# وثيقة المشروع Project Charter



## kmb (14 فبراير 2006)

هي أول وثيقة رسمية تصدر باسم المشروع ، تُوَّقع من قبل ممول المشروع أو كبير المهندسين أو الإدارة العليا ، وهي الوثيقة التي إن اُعْتمدت بالتوقيع أو غيره .. أصبح المشروع رسمياً ومعتمداً لدى المنظمة ومعترفاً به دون أدنى شك ( يمكن ترجمتها إلى المرسوم أو دستور المشروع ).


فوائد الـ Project Charter
تعطي مدير المشروع الصلاحيات الرسمية اللازمة لإنهاء المشروع وتطبيقها على الأنشطة والموارد واستخدام الميزانية المحددة له فيها دون الرجوع إلى الإدارة العليا.
وتضفي على المشروع الصفة الرسمية التي لا لبس فيها وتجعله معترفاً به ضمن مشاريع المنظمة ، وتظهر حاجته الشديدة في الهياكل التنظيمية الكلاسيكية ذو الصفة الوظيفية Functional Organization أو التنظيمات المصفوفة المختلطة الضعيفة Matrix Organization - week لكون مدير المشروع في تلك التنظيمات يميل إلى التنسيق أو تسريع المشروع أكثر من كونه مديراً للمشروع كما في التنظيمات المشروعية Projectized Organization .
أيضاً تزود المشروع بالأهداف العامة والمعلومات الأساسية التي يجب أن يمتلكها مدير المشروع ويتعرف عليها قبل البدء بالمشروع نفسه ، ويرجع إليها باستمرار كلما دعت الحاجة، فهي بأهمية الخريطة أو البوصلة للمسافر .

*خطوات كتابة الوثيقة للمشروع*

1. اطلب مقابلة ممول المشروع وأيّ مدراء تنظيميين آخرين سوف يشتركوا في هذا المشروع والمستفيدين الأساسيين من المشروع ، وذلك لضمان استيعابك للغرض الفعلي من المشروع والفهم الصحيح للمنتج النهائي، وبينما أنت تستمع وتسجل النقاط المهمة .. تأكد من أنك متفق معهم وهم متفقون معك على كل نقطة من النقاط الرئيسة قبل تجاوزها إلى التي تليها.
2. اسأل ممول المشروع والمستفيدين منه عن الأهداف الرئيسة للمشروع .. اسأل الأسئلة مثل: كيف سيبدو المنتج عندما نقترب من نهاية المشروع وكيف سيعمل ؟ ومتى نعتبر أن المشروع قد نجح في الانجاز واستوفى جميع التوقعات ؟
3. اسأل ممول المشروع والمستفيدين منه عن المخرجات الملموسة والتي تعتبر جزء لا يتجزأ من المشروع ، وأعطهم بعض الأمثلة مستنداً على دورة حياة المنتج.
4. أجمع مبررات وجود المشروع واربطه بالخطة الإستراتيجية ، وتأكد أن ممول المشروع والمستفيدين من المشروع متفقون على ذلك .
5. ابدأ بتخمين الموارد التي يحتاجها المشروع وتكلفتها. استخدم معلومات المشاريع السابقة كمقارنات ، اجعل المستفيدين من المشروع يشاركونك في هذه التخمينات واعتمد في التخمين على حجم ودرجة تعقيد المشروع والتقنية المستخدمة فيه واجمع هذه المعلومات.
6. أكتب وثيقة المشروع بكلّ المعلومات التي جمعتها.
7. التزم في الوثيقة بالشرح الوافي الدقيق للسلطة التي سيمارسها مدير المشروع والتي يحتاجها فعلاً (مثل معاقبة أو طرد موظف ، توظيف أفراد ، مكافأة المتميزين ، نظام المصروفات ، ...الخ).
8. تأكد أن جميع العناصر السابقة والمعلومات موثقة .
9. اطلب من ممول المشروع أو كبير المهندسين (قد يكون رئيسك) مراجعة وتغيير هذه الوثيقة حسب الحاجة قبل توقيعيها من قبلهم وتوزيعها إلى الإدارات والأقسام ذات العلاقة والتأثير على المشروع .
10. اعقد اجتماع لكل المدراء التنفيذيين وأعضاء الفريق المشاركين في تأسيس المشروع لضمان اتفاق فهمهم للوثيقة.
*مثال تطبيقي *
*دراسة تحسين الموقع الالكتروني لملتقى المهندسين العرب*​ *نظرة عامة على المشروع*
 لوحظ في الآونة الأخيرة أن كثيراً من الزوار لملتقى المهندسين العرب عندما يسجل لأول مرة يختفي بعد مشاركة أو مشاركتين، وأنّ وقت التسجيل حتى أول مشاركة للعضو الجديد يستغرق وقتاً أطول مما هو في المنتديات الأخرى بعشرة مرات ، وعدد أخطاء التسجيل المسجلة في السيرفر قد ارتفع إلى الضعف مما هو في السنة الماضية.

أهداف المشروع
 الغرض من هذا المشروع هو التحري عن الأسباب لهذه الظاهرة ، وسيعتبر الحل المتفق عليه من جراء هذه الدراسة مشروعاً فرعياً يلحق بهذا المشروع ، ويجب إكمال المشروع في موعد أقصاه 24 سبتمبر2006 (غرة رمضان) ، وأن لا تتجاوز الصرفيات 1000 دولار ، وتخفيض وقت التسجيل على الأقل 50 % ، وألاَّ تتجاوز عدد الأخطاء على السيرفر 10 أخطاء في اليوم.

مُبرِّرات المشروع
 إنّ عدم الاستجابة للطلبات الملحة لتطوير هذا الموقع قد يؤدي إلى التفات عدد لا بأس به من السواعد الفتية إلى مواقع أخرى مغرضة ، في حين أنه يمكن تدارك هذه الظاهرة بالمبادرة بهذا المشروع .

موارد المشروع
تكلف الإدارة المالية للموقع بتزويد مدير المشروع بالمبالغ الضرورية وضمن حدود الميزانية على هيئة دفعات باستخدام النماذج المعتمدة لدى المنتدى ، ويكلف قسم الحاسوب وقسم العمارة والتخطيط بتوفير الموارد البشرية المؤهلة ، وذلك حسب جدول زمني معين يتم الاتفاق عليه .

المهام والمسؤوليات 
 ُيعين المهندس مهاجر مديراً للمشروع وله سلطة مطلقة لاختيار أعضاء الفريق التنفيذيين ويحدد ميزانية المشروع النهائية ، وإضافة إلى فريق المشروع الذي سيُشكل ، فسيتم تعيين كلٌ من المهندس جاسر والمهندسة N.C في المشروع كخبراء استشاريين دائمين بسبب خبرتهم في هذا المجال .

المخرجات المتوقعة 
 · تقرير بالدراسة يبين مناطق التغيير بشكل عام، وكم كلّ تغيير سيكلّف ، وما هو التحسين المتوقّع من كلّ تغيير، ويجب أن يصدر هذا التقرير إلكترونيا ويكون بالاتفاق مع رؤساء الأقسام وفريق المشروع الأساسي.
 · استبيان من الأعضاء والضيوف يغطي مناطق التحسين ويكشف عن العيوب، وتستخدم البيانات فيه بطريقة إحصائية .
 · إصدار هيكل تجزئة الأعمال WBS خلال أسبوعين من توقيع الوثيقة ، ويليه وخلال أسبوع فقط يتم إصدار قائمة بالمخاطر التي تواجه إنجاز المشروع.

التواقيع المعتمدة 



*مدير المشروع : **م/ مهاجر _________________ **قسم الحاسوب : **م/ سامح *
*كبير المهندسين: **م/ أبو عمر _______________**قسم العمارة والتخطيط : **م/ أبو فيصل*
*ممول المشروع : **د. فيصل الشريف ___________**الخبراء الدائمين : **م/جاسر ، م/ **N.C*​
​





وبرفقه ملفين بصيغة PDF أحدهما لما سبق بتنسيق قابل للطباعة ، والآخر هي مثال واضح للوثيقة السابقة .. ولكم أن تستفيدوا منها كما ترون 
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها .. آمين


----------



## kha (15 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ العزيز Kmb اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاضافة الرائعة مثل الاضافات السابقة , المزيد لو سمحت من فصول ادارة المشاريع ؟ 

وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## mos (16 فبراير 2006)

*أستفسارات Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أشكرك على التواصل والأجابة على أسئلتى المتكررة وأرجو من جميع المهتمين بدراسة مواضيع Pmp التواصل للأستفادة من خبراتك...
ولك الشكر مرة أخرى ..


----------



## mos (16 فبراير 2006)

*أستفسارات Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أكرر الشكر على إجاباتك على أسئلتى المتكررة 
وكلى أمل بالأستمرار لأنهاء مواضيع إختبار Pmp
وتقبلوا التحية


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (22 فبراير 2006)

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لك أخي الكريم kmb على هذا الشرح الوافي والمكتمل لوثيقة المشروع ،، كما أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل على أختيار مشكلة واقعية يعاني منها الموقع وهو ما يدل على حرصك واهتمامك ورغبتك في تطور هذا الموقع الى الافضل ان شاء الله ،، هذا يجعلني أكرر ما يذكر دائما عن الفصل بين النظرية والممارسة في ادارة المشاريع ،، حيث تدل بعض البحوث التي تناولت موضوع العلاقة بين الباحثين وبين ما يجري في الحقول التي تطبق فيها ادارة المشاريع على ان هذه العلاقة يشوبها نوع من الخلل على اقل التقديرات ، بل ان البعض يقول ان التنظير في جهة والتطبيق في جهة اخرى ، عندما تتدث عن موضوع الملتقى وما يواجهه من اشكاليات ، فأنت تلامس موضوعا حيويا يهم الجميع. كما أشكرك على ثقتك بأن جعلتني دكتورا وانا لست كذلك حتى الآن ،، أسأل الله التوفيق لك ولي وللجميع.

لك ولجميع المداخلين والزوار ، التحية والتقدير.


----------



## MAQ-PMP (26 فبراير 2006)

*وثيقة المشروع*

الاخ الفاضل kmb:
موضوع رائع وجهد مشكور، ارجو ان يستفيد منه الاخوان رواد المنتدى، خاصة مع استخدامك لاسلوب رائع في سرد تسلسل الموضوع، ومن وجهة نظري فانه يمكن لاي شخص غير متخصص ادارة مشاريع ان يفهم المواضيع التي تطرحها ويستفيد منها بداية من التطبيق على مشاريع صغيرة.
في الواقع نحن بحاجة كبيرة الى تنمية ثقافة ادارة المشاريع بحسب منهجية PMI في مجالات عديده، وهذا لايتأتى الابجهود المخلصين امثالكم في تقريب وتبسيط وشرح هذه المفاهيم.
اشد على يدك واتمنى لك التوفيق،


----------



## mos (10 مارس 2006)

*ادارة موارد المشروع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ kmb المحترم
 أرلاجو التفضل بتطبيق RACM على المشروع المقترح 
 ولكم الشكر


----------



## mos (10 مارس 2006)

*ادارة موارد المشروع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ Kmb
أرجو التفضل بتطبيق Racm على المشروع المذكور 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## mandrakeredhat (7 يونيو 2006)

اللسان يعجز عن شكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو زياد (13 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي kmb


----------



## abu nouran (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي kmb


----------



## حسن جدة (10 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حقيقةً لم انتبه لهذا الموضوع سوى اليوم .. وهذا بحق تقصير مني ولذك اجد من المشروع وما يهتم به في تحسين الموقع الالكتروني لملتقى المهندسين العرب يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بتحسين اداء المشرفين والاعضاء ...

جهد مشكور وتوصيف رائع ... بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه تشكر وبعنف على هذه المشاركه الرائعه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي kmb .


----------



## amir45 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز جدا لك كل الشكر


----------



## عرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شاكر ومقدر


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (9 نوفمبر 2006)

عرض مدهش جدا ومثال رائع _------ جزاك الله خير ونبغى المزيد
[ وعملية (project charter ) هي اول عملية من مجموعة البدء بالمشروع Initiation وله أهمية في أعطاء الصلاحية للبدء بالمشروع ويختلف مسماه من شركة الى اخرى ويمكن أجراءه قبل تعيين مدير المشروع وعلى فكرة فيه تعديل يسيط على الهيكل الذي أشرت اليه في المشروع وهي كالتالي :-
1- الهيكل الوظيفي (Functional ) بحيث يتم مشاركة القطاعات الأخرى في المشروع المنظمة عن طريقة ادارتهم أي ان اي مشاركة في المشروع من قبل الادارات الاخرى تعتمد من مدير الادارة صاحبة النشاط المعين.وفيها تكون الصلاحية لمدير المشروع محدودة
2-Matrix وفيها يشارك فقط المختص من الأدارات الأخرى تحت ادارة مدير المشروع للمشروع المذكور وترسل المستندات لدير ادارة المختص فقط للمعلومية .
3- Projectional orginization,وتعطى الصلاحيات لمدير المشروع وجميع فريق المشروع يعملون تحت ادارة مدير المشروع فقط 

وعلى العموم ياليت الاخ يكمل جهده ويبدأفي العملية الثانية للمثال وهي عملية preliminary 
scope statment
وهكذا حتى اقفال المشروع 
مع تحياتي للجميع وياليت فنار يشارك


----------



## ehabelg (10 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافية على هذا المجهود 
وهذه الردود العظيمة


----------



## badache (14 نوفمبر 2006)

Merci mon dieu que nous avent des homes comme vous.


----------



## م/أسامة (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكورا اخوي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 يونيو 2007)

لا املك الا الشكر والتقدير لك وربنا يوفقك للمزيد


----------



## agaa (9 يونيو 2007)

يا اخي ماشاء الله عليك ايه الحلاوه دي
تم لااحتفاظ بنسخة من الشرح 


تحياتي


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 يناير 2009)

لوسمحت يااخى الملاحظ انى ملفات pmi المرفوعة على موقع 4shared تم انهاء رفعها ممكن يااخى ترفعها تانى
والتى تضم كتب pmp وريتا وكلها باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (26 يناير 2009)

thank you very much and hope god blessyou


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر على الموضوع القيم


----------



## Amin Sorour (29 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع و مشاركه متميزه و اضكم صوتي لصوت الاخ مهندس مشاريع طاقه في طليه.

وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حامد الجمال (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا ومشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## كامل فياض (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووو على الجهود والافادة


----------



## simon_cs (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## al_bassam17 (18 يناير 2011)

روعه
كنت احتاجه بقوة


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## سامر موسى (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Jamal (10 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## دنياالسعاده (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## adeb11 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المشاركة وبوركت جهودك الطيبة وتقبل اجمل تخية


----------



## shz1981n (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ..جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 مارس 2012)

مرة اخرى ،، أشكرك اخي الكريم واطلب منك الاستمرار في تقديم مالديك من علم نافع ،،


----------



## nashaat52 (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخى العزيز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.A1 (16 أبريل 2012)

فعلا ممتااااز
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## silver (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## طالب نظم (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .. 

اخوتي آآمل ان الجميع بخير ..

انا طالب بجـآمعة الملك سعود طلب مني مشروع عن نظام تاجير السيارات 

ايضا من المطلوب بهذا المشروع 

SYSTEM SERVIC REQUEST

PROJECT SHARTER

Baseline Project Plan (BPP):
Introduction:
– Brief overview
– Project Scope statement


System Description
– Outline of possible alternative solutions
– System description


Feasibility Assessment
– Economic analysis
– Preliminary schedule:
* Table of tasks with time estimates, expected completion times for each task,
and sequence of tasks
* Gantt chart
* Network diagram
* Critical path


Management Issues
– Task responsibility matrix
– Project communication matrix
– Project standards and procedures
*- Second phase: Process modeling*
Draw DFDs of the new system you will develop, the deliverables:


The context diagram.
The level-0 diagram.
At least four level-1 diagrams.
At least two level-2 diagrams.
 
ارجو ممن لدي الخبره .. 
مساعدتي في انجاز هذا المشروع ..

شـــآآكر للجميع حسن تجــآوبكم معي ...


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يوليو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير والتحية للأخ الفاضل kmb على ه>ا الموضوع المفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن شهرة (20 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تساعدني في كتابة Project Charter باللغة الانجليزية ؟


----------



## alzidi (3 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للأخ طارح الموضوع 
وأتمنى لو لو ينفعنا في تحديد المسار الزمني لكل المتطلبات قبل بدء المشروع حتى أنتهاءه 
أقصد بدراسة جدوى المشروع وميثاق المشروع الخ 
لو أمكن مع خالص الشكر


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------

